Ask HN: Would you be willing to pay for ad free “Facebook” and how much? - dev_256
======
Baeocystin
I would not. I am 44, so I remember what life was like pre-internet. I have
considered how I have kept in touch with people over the years, what my
relationships were like, what made me happy, all these things... and I have
come to the conclusion that Facebook has been an almost completely negative
experience across the board.

I have claimed my name, simply because it is a common one, and I don't want to
be denied some future job because of something a namesake posted. That that is
even a concern is a large part of what makes Facebook awful.

Now, all that being said- I still think that something like what we call
social media today _could_ be a positive experience. I just don't think any of
the current platforms are there.

------
ForHackernews
Maybe. It depends on what kinds of guarantees they'd give around use of my
data. I don't really care about seeing ads per se, I care about invasive
tracking and data harvesting.

I think I might pay $10/year to use Facebook without them looking over my
shoulder.

~~~
dev_256
By ads free I meant their core business would be about not tracking you and
only providing services of showing you content your friends publish.

Like you said it depends on what kinds of guarantees they'd give around use of
data. How guarantees _can_ you give?

